
Analyse Asia 79: Hadoop, Cloudera and Big Data with Doug Cutting - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/12/05/episode-79-hadoop-cloudera-open-source-with-doug-cutting/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: With Doug Cutting, the chief architect of Cloudera and the
co-founder of Apache Hadoop, we discussed his journey from a software engineer
to a contributor and creator of several open source software which are widely
used today. We also deep dived into Cloudera and Hadoop, and discussed various
topics from talent shortage to how Hadoop has been adopted across various
industries, most notably, in the finance and banking industry. Along the
conversation, Doug shared his perspectives on open source software and advice
to aspiring coders in building and maintaining their own software. Finally, we
discussed the trend of big data and its implications to security and privacy
and how Hadoop will evolve in the near future.

